# Norcal Meet



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

im having one in the bay area in Santa Clara if you guys wanna come? its gonna be at the corner of scott blvd and el camino real, by the mervyns plaza. Its today at Noon. 408-417-5464 call me if your gonna come and need directions. 2010 El Camino Real.


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so im having another meet on the 31st. look at the other forum for the details. http://www.sr20-forum.com/index.php


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello? Any one there?


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

HELLO? HELLO?


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

BUMP!!!!! BUMP!!!!!


----------



## PandahZ650 (Mar 11, 2009)

March 31st? And can any car come or is this a nissan only meet?


----------



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol this was posted almost a year ago!


----------

